# [INSTALLATION]probleme lors du reboot de gentoo (resolu)

## kizin

bonjour,

j'ai décidé d'installer une gentoo.(stage 3)

j'ai également utilisé genkernel.

j'ai donc suivi le manuel disponible la: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/2005.0/handbook-amd64.xml?part=0&chap=0

j'ai un disque dur SATA sur lequel j'ai installe windows.

j'ai un HDD IDE sur lequel j'ai installé gentoo+grub.

dans le bios, je peux selectionner le disque que je veux lancer en permier lors du boot. donc soit je démarre sur le SATA et windows se lance, soit je démarre sur le IDE et grub se lance.

et j'ai l'erreur suivante lors du reboot:

```

>>determining root device

    * block device /dev/hda3 is not a valid root device

    * the root block device is unspecified or not detected

    * please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for shell
```

pour le grub j'ai retapé la config donnée dans le handbook:

```

    * default 0

    * timeout 30

    * splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

    *

    * title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r1

    * root (hd0,0)

    * kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

    * initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r1

    *

    * # Uniquement pour démarrer un autre système.

    * title=Windows XP

    * root (hd0,5)

    * makeactive

    * chainloader +1
```

je voulais savoir d'ou pouvait venir cette erreur  :Confused: 

 :Arrow:  edit: 

L'erreur venait de l'utilisation du genkernel. j'ai configurer le noyau à la main et maintenant ca fonctionne.

maintenant il faut que j'optimise mais c'est une autre histoire.

merci a tous ceux qui m'ont aidé  :Wink: Last edited by kizin on Thu Apr 21, 2005 11:30 am; edited 7 times in total

----------

## Trevoke

Ben, Gentoo est sur /dev/hda3 ou /dev/hda2 ou /dev/hda4 ou ... ?

Et windows est sur le deuxieme disque dur, sixieme partition?

----------

## kizin

j'ai fait une partition de 

- boot en ext2 en hda1

- swap en hda2

- et en ext3 hda3

pour moi, gentoo est sur hda3.Last edited by kizin on Tue Apr 19, 2005 3:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Polo

bienvenue sur le forum...

pourrais-tu lire ceci, et reformatter ton titre en conséquence s'il te plait....

merci.

----------

## kizin

 *Polo wrote:*   

> bienvenue sur le forum...
> 
> pourrais-tu lire ceci, et reformatter ton titre en conséquence s'il te plait....
> 
> merci.

 

done

dsl  :Embarassed: 

----------

## UB|K

grub doit s'emmeler les pinceaux entre tes deux disques, essayes:

- (hd1,xx) pour le disque IDE (gentoo donc)

- (hd0) pour le SATA

sinon, utilises la console de grub pour essayer de voir comment il "voit" tes disques.

EDIT: pour le titre du post, utilises plutôt "en cours" que "non résolu", parce que si qqun fait une recherche sur le forum avec le terme "résolu", il tombera sur ton post qui ne l'est pas... 

Et bienvenu sur le forum français, forum où il y a le plus que maniaques au mètre carré  :Wink: 

----------

## Polo

 *kizin wrote:*   

>  *Polo wrote:*   bienvenue sur le forum...
> 
> pourrais-tu lire ceci, et reformatter ton titre en conséquence s'il te plait....
> 
> merci. 
> ...

 

pas grave, c'est la première fois, ca arrive a tout le monde  :Smile: 

----------

## kizin

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> grub doit s'emmeler les pinceaux entre tes deux disques, essayes:
> 
> - (hd1,xx) pour le disque IDE (gentoo donc)
> 
> - (hd0) pour le SATA
> ...

 

des que je rentre j'essaie.

donc d'apres toi c'est grub qui provoque l'erreur de root device?!?

----------

## Enlight

psssstttt, enlève le non résolu avant de te faire charger par un barbare local  :Wink: 

sinon pour un peu plus de background fais nous un #fdisk -l

et montre nous ton fstab

Sinon je ne connais pas le nouveau handbook, mais tu as bien emergé udev?

----------

## UB|K

 *kizin wrote:*   

> donc d'apres toi c'est grub qui provoque l'erreur de root device?!?

 

peut être... le truc c'est que si grub à vraiment interverti les deux disques comme je l'ai suggéré, en bootant sur (hd0,2), il va se prendre une partition FAT (ou pire NTFS) dans le ventre et il va pas aimer!!

Après, je me trompe souvent donc ne considères pas ça comme la solution!!

----------

## Enlight

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *kizin wrote:*   donc d'apres toi c'est grub qui provoque l'erreur de root device?!? 
> 
> peut être... le truc c'est que si grub à vraiment interveti les deux disques comme je l'ai suggéré, en bootant sur (hd0,2), il va se prendre une parttion FAT (ou pire NTFS) dans le ventre et il va pas aimer!!
> 
> Après, je me trompe souvent donc ne considère pas ça comme la solution!!

 

nop a priori il a son splash et son menu au début! pas de pb avec grub quand il choisit son IDe en 1er bootable, par contre qd ce sera résolu il faudra qu'il mappe son entrée pour windows.

----------

## UB|K

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> Après, je me trompe souvent donc ne considères pas ça comme la solution!!

 

ouaip bah, j'ai bien fait de prendre des précautions avant de lâcher ma connerie...

Par contre, udev n'est-il pas sensé se trouver dans un stage3??

----------

## Enlight

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *UB|K wrote:*   Après, je me trompe souvent donc ne considères pas ça comme la solution!! 
> 
> ouaip bah, j'ai bien fait de prendre des précautions avant de lâcher ma connerie...
> 
> Par contre, udev n'est-il pas sensé se trouver dans un stage3??

 

chais pas mais s'il est dans le stage 3 il est inscrit dans "system", or y'a eu pas mal de monde qui bootait pas les derniers temps faute de n'avoir pas installé udev.

----------

## kizin

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> psssstttt, enlève le non résolu avant de te faire charger par un barbare local 
> 
> sinon pour un peu plus de background fais nous un #fdisk -l
> 
> et montre nous ton fstab
> ...

 

/dev/hda1  *     1     5           40131        83      linux

/dev/hda2       6     68           56047+        82      linux swap

/dev/hda3     69     1216        9221310        83      linux

/dev/sda1  *     1           2550      20482843+             7      HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2       11111     5           111111111               f     W95

/dev/sda5       22222     2550      20482843+             7      HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda6       33333     2550      20482843+             7      HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda7       44444     2550      20482843+             7      HPFS/NTFS

/!\ les chiffres c'est nimporte quoi

non j'ai fait un "emerge udev" et ca n'a rien changé

j'ai fait un #chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

puis #emerge udev

merci

----------

## Monstros

 *kizin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda1  *     1     5           40131        83      linux
> 
> /dev/hda2       6     68           56047+        82      linux swap
> ...

 

non, c'est pas n'importe quoi, regarde :

/dev/hd** : le nom de ta partition

* (ou absence d''"*") : partition bootable

premier chiffre : cylindre de départ de la partition

deuxième chiffre : dernier cylindre de la partition

3ème chiffre : taille de la partition en octet

4ème chiffre code du type de partition

et à la fin, le type de la partition.

Tu vois, c'est pas n'importe quoi :o)

Sinon, pour ton problème, je suis désolé, mais je n'ai aucune idée de la solution.

----------

## kizin

 *Monstros wrote:*   

>  *kizin wrote:*   
> 
> /dev/hda1  *     1     5           40131        83      linux
> 
> /dev/hda2       6     68           56047+        82      linux swap
> ...

 

on s'est mal compris: je voulais dire j'ai mis n'importe quoi:wink:Last edited by kizin on Tue Apr 19, 2005 6:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kizin

je veins de rfaire l'installation a partir  de la decompression de l'archive et j'ai toujours la même erreur.

j'ai meme fait un emerge udev avant le reboot.

Pour le fstab, j'utilise celui donné en exemple car je n'ai fait que trois partitions.

merci à celui qui aura une idée, car je vois pas.

----------

## Trevoke

Le fstab donne en exemple n'est pas valide. Si tu n'as pas fait de modifications, il faut en faire.

----------

## kizin

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Le fstab donne en exemple n'est pas valide. Si tu n'as pas fait de modifications, il faut en faire.

 

tu parles bien du fstab du handbook!?! il n'est pas valide!!

moi j'ai ca:

```
/dev/hda1   /boot     ext2    defaults,noatime       1 2

/dev/hda2   none      swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/hda3   /         ext3    noatime              0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults             0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0
```

autre point lorsque je lance le demarrage de gentoo j'ai l'erreur du post #1

je rentre "shell" et j'ai accés à un shell de base.

lorsque je liste le répertoire /dev, il n'y a aucun hdx qui apparait.

j'ai des ram, core, tty, loop...

----------

## papedre

Salut, 

Je suis surpris car ta config semble correct.

Je me pose quand meme qques petites questions :

  - Les fichiers /etc/fstab et /boot/grub/grub.conf sont-ils exactement ceux sur ta machine car il semble tout à fait correct ( As tu fait un copier/coller ?)

  - Sinon, ton fichier /etc/fstab, correspond il au type de fichier que tu as créer lors de l'install (pendant la configuration des disques).

 *Quote:*   

> tu parles bien du fstab du handbook!?! il n'est pas valide!!

 

En fait, le fichier /etc/fstab, doit etre modifier pour correspondre à la configuration des disques qe tu as fait en debut d'install.

Extrait de la doc : 

 *Quote:*   

> Système de fichiers  	Commande de création
> 
> ext2 	mke2fs
> 
> ext3 	mke2fs -j
> ...

 

Ainsi, pour chaque partition, tu dois mettre le type de fichier qui correspond à la fonction que tu as utiliser pour le formattage.

A+

----------

## kizin

merci de ta contribution

 *papedre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je me pose quand meme qques petites questions :
> 
>   - Les fichiers /etc/fstab et /boot/grub/grub.conf sont-ils exactement ceux sur ta machine car il semble tout à fait correct ( As tu fait un copier/coller ?)
> ...

 

non ce ne sont pas des copier coller mais j'ai fait l'install deux fois. Je les ai donc recopiés deux fois. je n'aurais pas pu faire la même erreur deux fois.

dans mon fichier fstab, cela correspond bien au type de fichiers cré[/quote]és durant le fromattage. 

- ext2 pour le /boot

- swap pour le swap

- ext3 pour le /

----------

## krinn

Essayes ça

```

    * default 0

    * timeout 30

    * splashimage=(hd1,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

    *

    * title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r1

    * root (hd1,0)

    * kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

    * initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r1

    *

    * # Uniquement pour démarrer un autre système.

    * title=Windows XP

    * root (hd0,0)

    * makeactive

    * chainloader +1
```

Si ca marche pas, est-ce que ton windows arrives a booter dans ces conditions ?

----------

## papedre

Je pense pas que se soit cela car il arrive à charger son noyau. (Ainsi que le bootsplash).

Mais il n'arrive pas à reconnaitre /dev/hda3.

Essaye de voir si tu n'as pas désactivé le système de fichier ext3 dans ton noyau :

```
grep -i ext3_fs fichier_de_config 
```

Tu devrais avoir qq chose comme cela :

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y
> 
> CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y
> 
> # CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set
> ...

 

A+

----------

## kizin

 *papedre wrote:*   

> Je pense pas que se soit cela car il arrive à charger son noyau. (Ainsi que le bootsplash).
> 
> Mais il n'arrive pas à reconnaitre /dev/hda3.
> 
> Essaye de voir si tu n'as pas désactivé le système de fichier ext3 dans ton noyau :
> ...

 

qu'appelle tu fichier de configuration? je suppose que c'est le fichier de conf du noyau. je l'ai généré par genkernel donc je ne sais pas quell est le nom du fichier.

merci

----------

## papedre

J'ai pas de Gentoo sous la main ( au boulot).

Mais de memoire, ca doit etre par default le fichier suivant : 

```
/usr/src/linux/.config
```

Le point devant le nom du fichier indique un fichier caché. Pour vérifier, tu peux faire un 'ls -a' pour verifier la presence de ce fichier.

A+

----------

## papedre

Vu que tu as mis résolu dans ton titre, 

pourrais tu expliquer la solution finale que tu as trouvé pour ton pb. ( ca pourrais servir à d'autres personnes ayant le meme problème).

Merci d'avance.

A+

----------

## kizin

 *papedre wrote:*   

> Vu que tu as mis résolu dans ton titre, 
> 
> pourrais tu expliquer la solution finale que tu as trouvé pour ton pb. ( ca pourrais servir à d'autres personnes ayant le meme problème).
> 
> Merci d'avance.
> ...

 

ben, j'ai edite sur le post#1

----------

## papedre

Oups, sorry, j'avais pas vu. Je recommencerais plus ...

----------

